# If HD-Tivo can record, why can't the 921?



## rrussell (Sep 26, 2004)

I just read on an Oklahoma HD forum that the HD-Tivo from DirectV records all the Tulsa digital OTA transmissions with no problem. So there goes the idea that there is something missing in the OTA signal. Why can't the 921 record these broadcasts?; all it does it get 0 record time.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

rrussell said:


> I just read on an Oklahoma HD forum that the HD-Tivo from DirectV records all the Tulsa digital OTA transmissions with no problem. So there goes the idea that there is something missing in the OTA signal. Why can't the 921 record these broadcasts?; all it does it get 0 record time.


It's called a bug in the software.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Never said there was something missing in the transmission. I said that there is something in the transmission that the 921 can't yet deal with, ie there is a bug in the 921 software that causes recordings not to happen when encountered with whatever it is in the signal.


----------



## astrotrf (Apr 5, 2004)

It sounds to me as though HD-Tivo defaults to "record if you possibly can", while the 921 defaults to "find any possible reason not to record".

Terry


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Yeah - sure does seem like that doesn't it. :nono:


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Never said there was something missing in the transmission. I said that there is something in the transmission that the 921 can't yet deal with, ie there is a bug in the 921 software that causes recordings not to happen when encountered with whatever it is in the signal.


Mark can you confirm it this is an actual bug or is it a feature (like the feature with the PSIP) within the 921 OTA tuner that restricts users from recording OTA transmissions that broadcasters intentionally restrict? Thanks.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It is absolutely, 100% a BUG. I have been told this, and am sure of it. I'm in the middle of testing significant OTA changes in the current beta, so I'm really hoping that the fixes resolve most if not all of the problems you all are having with OTA.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> It is absolutely, 100% a BUG. I have been told this, and am sure of it. I'm in the middle of testing significant OTA changes in the current beta, so I'm really hoping that the fixes resolve most if not all of the problems you all are having with OTA.


Thanks for the input.


----------



## tuckercom (May 1, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> It is absolutely, 100% a BUG. I have been told this, and am sure of it. I'm in the middle of testing significant OTA changes in the current beta, so I'm really hoping that the fixes resolve most if not all of the problems you all are having with OTA.


Mark-

Are any of these "significant OTA changes" coming from the cities that were specifically identified in the 1st thread "L188 OTA Problems"?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Should be, although I can't answer directly "yes" as I'm not personally in any of those cities with my 921 to verify.


----------



## rrussell (Sep 26, 2004)

Below is a quote from another Tulsa 921 user and their history of what did or did not work and possibly why. For what it's worth, my 6000 can no longer even receive KTUL 008-01. Apparently their PSIP change could not be handled by the 6000. The 921 receives all 3.


"I have had a 921 since Feburary. It has never recorded KOTV. It did record KTUL once. Then they changed their PSIP stuff and it stopped working. KJRH worked up until they added the sub channel for the olympics. Now it doesn't work. They are working on the problem and a software release will be available soon that should fix the problem".


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

rrussell said:


> I just read on an Oklahoma HD forum that the HD-Tivo from DirectV records all the Tulsa digital OTA transmissions with no problem. So there goes the idea that there is something missing in the OTA signal. Why can't the 921 record these broadcasts?; all it does it get 0 record time.


Based upon what I've read of the HD Tivo, it's far superior to the 921 and always will be. The Eldon engineers will be fixing bugs in the 921 and trying to get it to perform it's basic functionality long after the official governmental mandated switch to DTV (it's about 2009 right now, IIRC).

The real question is will there ever be a software update to the 921 that doesn't break more than it fixes? If only VOOM had a HD PVR....


----------

